# Your favorite coffee



## NE-KID (Oct 24, 2019)

As for mine I like Starbucks white chocolate mocha hot and mocha frappachino, Dunkin Donuts lot of cream and seven sugars. Also, I like Kona coffee from the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2019)

I like a three bean blend that's about equal parts Guatemalan, Ethiopian, and Kona


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2019)

Long black, double shot with milk on the side. Please


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2019)

No coffee for me!


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 24, 2019)

I roast my own typically. 
Cant have Evil empire anymore. 

Ethiopian and Tanzanian blends are nice.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 24, 2019)

I order mine roasted from a small company in Orlando, FL. Very reasonable, great service, free shipping with 2 bags. I stay with single origin, organic from Brazil, Guatemala, Columbia, and Indonesia. Going single origin makes it easier for me to distinguish the delicate flavors.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2019)

Smoke, are you a single malt scotch man as well? Or might a blend or two be allowed to cross your tongue?


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 24, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> I order mine roasted from a small company in Orlando, FL. Very reasonable, great service, free shipping with 2 bags. I stay with single origin, organic from Brazil, Guatemala, Columbia, and Indonesia. Going single origin makes it easier for me to distinguish the delicate flavors.


I will roast them in an cast iron skillet for a while and stink up the house. 
But once done, the next day the house smells of a coffee bistro. 

For those not in the know: 

Once roasted after the second 'crack' the beans need to sit for about 4-6 days for full flavor. 

then grind and perk.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 24, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Smoke, are you a single malt scotch man as well? Or might a blend or two be allowed to cross your tongue?



I am a man of many tastes, from scotch, to bourbon, to vodka, to moonshine. Much of the legit moonshine today isn't all that great in their quest to maximize their profits, they tend to include to much of the heads and tails, gives you a headache, but there's no such thing as "bad" alcohol, only varying degrees of "better", that sometimes can get muddled, depending on the amount one consumes.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 24, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> I will roast them in an cast iron skillet for a while and stink up the house.



And that is why I don't. LOL

We had the opportunity to meet the owner of Javantino Coffee, on our travels. He's an interesting man, very knowledgeable on coffee.


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not a true coffee snob but, when at home, I only use my old-school perk pot. Just like grandma...

And it HAS to have heavy cream to go with it.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 25, 2019)

Whatever's is in here.



Coffee Friends by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## RVT1K (Oct 25, 2019)

The workplace tower of caffeinated power


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 25, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> The workplace tower of caffeinated power
> 
> View attachment 181340


You anima you!!!!!


----------



## otherprof (Oct 25, 2019)

NE-KID said:


> As for mine I like Starbucks white chocolate mocha hot and mocha frappachino, Dunkin Donuts lot of cream and seven sugars. Also, I like Kona coffee from the Hawaiian Islands.


At home, almost any Nespresso. Out, Intelligensia when I can find it; usually in L.A.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 25, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> The workplace tower of caffeinated power
> 
> View attachment 181340


Good you got there before the hoarders got to the store!


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 25, 2019)

When I can get it, Ethical Bean Bold, currently supping Doi Channg Dark Roast which is mighty fine. Of course roasted beans ground moments before the brew and boiling water poured through the filter before the drip to clean out the paper taste.


----------



## NE-KID (Oct 25, 2019)

otherprof said:


> NE-KID said:
> 
> 
> > As for mine I like Starbucks white chocolate mocha hot and mocha frappachino, Dunkin Donuts lot of cream and seven sugars. Also, I like Kona coffee from the Hawaiian Islands.
> ...



By chance do you drink Intelligensia tea? If so how do you like it?


----------



## weepete (Oct 25, 2019)

Unlike my malts, I'm not fussy with coffee! Fresh ground is nice, but pre ground is fine, council coffee is ok by me too. My Mrs is a coffee nut, I think the one she had I liked best was Sumatran, it was strong with a slight natural sweetness that was very moreish.

Had one recently which was the best I'd tried in a long time but I can't remember where or what it was. Ultimatley if I have a preference it would be not too hot and STRONG.


----------



## bestazy (Nov 17, 2019)

Depends...
Kind of on a macchiato kick at the moment.
Used to drink exclusively double shot lattes, but they're too milky for me now.
I have a decently good Gaggia Fully automatic machine on my dining table. Sometimes  Lavazza Espresso beans in my grocery list. Sometimes I mix up my beans month to month...


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Nov 18, 2019)

Cowboy coffee.


----------



## star camera company (Nov 18, 2019)

Wawa


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2019)

Jamaican Blue Mountain Beans.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 18, 2019)

I have simple tastes as far as coffee goes, and mostly only have coffee at home. Maxwell House, or Folgers 100% Columbian trips my taste buds.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 19, 2019)

otherprof said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > The workplace tower of caffeinated power
> ...




That was the result of the coffee consumption, over a couple of years, of my coworker and myself. He bought the coffee and cream, I made it in the morning and cleaned the pot. 

He has since been transferred so its all on me now...


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 20, 2019)

I like a large, dark, black.....I'M TALKING COFFEE @tirediron! 

Back on topic. Colombian dark roast bean and water. The darker the better.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 20, 2019)

@zombiesniper Based on your comments, I bet you'd like Java. It comes from the Indonesian island of Java. It has a relatively heavy body but doesn't have the acidic bite. Has a nutty, malty, chocolate finish with slightly sweet, smoky, aftertaste. I order a medium roast, and grind mine so it stays fresh. For anyone who enjoys coffee, I highly recommend Coffee Bean Supplier | Central Florida - Orlando - Javatino I  had the opportunity to meet the owner, super nice guy, very customer service oriented, great coffee.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 20, 2019)

I have had Java before and do like it.

I like most dark roast or espresso coffee, just to darn cheap to buy it. lol


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 20, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> I like a large, dark, black.....I'M TALKING COFFEE @tirediron!
> 
> Back on topic. Colombian dark roast bean and water. The darker the better.



Try this:

Death Wish Coffee Company: World's Strongest Coffee | Best Coffee


----------



## compur (Nov 20, 2019)

Kona ... but I usually drink "Kona blend" because Kona costs $20+/lb


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Feb 14, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I like a three bean blend that's about equal parts Guatemalan, Ethiopian, and Kona



A few months ago I bought a bag of Ethiopian coffee from Walmart.  It was excellent!  It must have been a temporary shipment.  Couldn't find it the last time I looked for it.


----------



## TWX (Feb 26, 2020)

Just give me a cup of a breakfast blend with enough room for a quarter of it to be french vanilla creamer and no one gets hurt.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm surprised the coffee aficionados haven't mentioned Kopi Luwak!


----------

